# cool ted talk on the uniqueness of humans



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

actually kinda about how were not as unique as we think
if you like nature/biology/animal behavior type stuff like i do you'll probably find this talk quite interesting
theres lots of other great talks on ted too

Robert Sapolsky: The uniqueness of humans | Video on TED.com

theres a kinda neat part in there about tricking fish and their behavior when they think theyre being tricked


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres smore you fish people might like
David Gallo shows underwater astonishments | Video on TED.com
Mike deGruy: Hooked by an octopus | Video on TED.com
Edith Widder: Glowing life in an underwater world | Video on TED.com
Richard Pyle dives the reef's Twilight Zone | Video on TED.com


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great site, cool link. thanks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> great site, cool link. thanks.


your welcome


----------

